# ni queue, ni tête



## Kolan

Ça veut dire, j'imagine, apart "ni l'un, ni l'autre", quelque chose qui ne rentre pas dans le contexte de conversation, une proposition mal formulée, etc. Je cherche un équivalent un peu plus juste de cette proverbe pour remplacer celle de russe, littéralement, "ni pour la campagne, ni pour la cité", mais rien d'autre ne rentre dans mon esprit jusqu'à date.


----------



## Kane

> *ni queue, ni tête *


veux dire que la chose  n'a pas de sens


----------



## Agnès E.

Bonjour Kane,
Bienvenue sur le forum !

En effet, l'expression : *ça n'a ni queue ni tête* signifie : ça ne veut rien dire, ça n'a aucun sens (car ça n'a ni début ni fin).

On peut parler de *propos décousus*... je ne parviens pas non plus à trouver un équivalent plus imagé.


----------



## Kolan

Agnès E. said:


> En effet, l'expression : *ça n'a ni queue ni tête* signifie : ça ne veut rien dire, ça n'a aucun sens (car ça n'a ni début ni fin).
> 
> On peut parler de *propos décousus*... je ne parviens pas non plus à trouver un équivalent plus imagé.


Merci de vos efforts, c'est bien gentil, moi, je suis aussi dans l'impasse. Pourtant, il y a une autre expression, *de but en blanc*, pour les propos décousus. Mais, celle-là n'est plus juste non plus pour réfléter le proverbe russe original. Ce proverbe signifie un propos raisonnable dans son propre sens, mais peu rélié avec le contexte d'une conversation déjà engagée. En russe, si l'on me permet dans ce forum, "ляпнуть ни к селу, ни к городу".

Juste un indice. En français, il pourrait sonner comme, disons, *ni chien, ni loup,* ce qui n'existe, évidemment, pas comme proverbe en vrai français.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Il y a peut-être une expression approchante en français, qui est "sauter/passer du coq à l'âne" lorsqu'on enchaîne des propos qui n'ont rien à voir entre eux .


----------



## Grop

Pour exprimer l'ambiguité on a quand même deux expressions:
 - Mi figue, mi raisin (se dit généralement de l'humeur de quelqu'un).
 - Ni chair ni poisson (peut-être un peu vieilli).


----------



## Kolan

Grop said:


> - Ni chair ni poisson (peut-être un peu vieilli).


Et oui, vous en avez parfaitement rasion, au Québec ça sonne beaucoup mieux.

En russe on a littéralement la même expression ("ни рыба, ни мясо" = ni poisson, ni chair), qui signifie, entre autres, une personne peu active, sans ambitions ni courage.


----------



## RIMBE

je crois qu'on s' est égarés un peu, s'est très  intéressant d'un autre côté;
"ni ryba ni miaso (excusez-moi, je fais comme je peux) s'applique à une *personne *alors que "ni queue ni tête" uniquement à des propos décousus ou dépourvus de sens


----------



## LV4-26

Kolan said:
			
		

> Ce proverbe signifie un propos raisonnable dans son propre sens, mais peu rélié avec le contexte d'une conversation déjà engagée.


Je ne sais pas si c'est exactement ce que vous cherchez, mais d'un évènement ou d'un propos qui arrive de manière totalement incongrue, mal adaptée à la situation, on dira qu'il "_arrive comme un cheveu sur la soupe"._


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Kolan, peut-être que ça n'a "aucun rapport avec la choucroute" ?


----------



## Kolan

LV4-26 said:


> "_arrive comme un cheveu sur la soupe"._


Je la vois plutôt comme "mal à propos", mais c'est un bon exemple pour éviter la banalité de cette expression.


----------



## Kolan

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Kolan, peut-être que ça n'a "aucun rapport avec la choucroute" ?


Merci, j'ai suivi cette branche tout au long, et elle me semble tomber bien dans le sens ciblé. Si existe réellement , ça doit être un régionalisme, en provenance des terres où on recolte du chou en masse , assurément pas au Québec.


----------



## Kolan

RIMBE said:


> "ni ryba ni miaso (excusez-moi, je fais comme je peux)


"ni ryba ni miaso", c'est une translittération du russe exacte, bravo!


----------



## Kolan

Punky Zoé said:


> "sauter/passer du coq à l'âne" lorsqu'on enchaîne des propos qui n'ont rien à voir entre eux .


Cela décrit plutôt une continuité de sauts de logique, tandis que ce qu'on cherche réflète une action singulière qui tombe dans une conversation cohérente déjà déroulée.


----------



## Kane

Que pensez-vous de « faire un coq-à-l’âne; saute, passer du coq à l’âne » : Passage sans transition et sans motif d’un sujet à un autre?
Le Nouveau Petit Robert, 1993, p. 471


----------



## Kolan

Kane said:


> Que pensez-vous de « faire un coq-à-l’âne; saute, passer du coq à l’âne » : Passage sans transition et sans motif d’un sujet à un autre?
> Le Nouveau Petit Robert, 1993, p. 471


Justement, faire un coq-à-l'âne, c'est très, très proche. Une différence subtile, on présume dans ce cas-ci, que la même personne parle de deux animaux et commet ainsi cette négligeance logique, par contre, le sens ciblé est ce qu'un autre propos mal formulé ne peut être attribué ni au coq, ni à l'âne, sujets de la même conversation (logiquement cohérente ou non).


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Kane said:


> Que pensez-vous de « faire un coq-à-l’âne; saute*r*, passer du coq à l’âne » : Passage sans transition et sans motif d’un sujet à un autre?
> Le Nouveau Petit Robert, 1993, p. 471


Je pense que le post #5 de PZ pensait déjà comme toi. 
(mais dans ton post #14, tu n'avais pas l'air d'accord...)


----------



## Spectre scolaire

Sortir des propos sans queue ni tête, c.-à.-d. des propos incohérents – comme une personne sénile, ou si vouz voulez, comme un enfant.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Est-ce que ce fil ne serait pas tout bonnement l'illustration de cette expression?


----------

